# EPC EP1000... I know, I know...



## toper (Jul 12, 2018)

I have a different edition same controller, it's rated for 210v at 1000a. What power are you looking to use with it?


----------



## lj516 (Mar 11, 2020)

Is it capable of rated power? I'll be testing it for my company and would like to use it @160v 1000a but don't want to expect too much.


----------



## toper (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry for the super late response, but I think you should have decent expectations for it. My BMW is about 3500 pounds and it hits 40mph at 72v @ 1000a, and that's on my proof of concept lead acid battery pack. It'll be even more peppy once it is at 144v on lithium


----------

